# I got lost trying to compare all the MP3 models so....



## carter18 (Jul 6, 2007)

I got lost trying to compare all the MP3 models so....can someone tell me which model(s) have these features.

I looking for an MP3 player with the following features.

Aprox. 500 songs capacity
FM radio
FM recorder
Bookmark function so I could stop podcasts and return to where I left off.
Screen so I could see albums and songs, podcasts from same site...

Maybe I'd better stop there.


----------

